# PubMed- Constipation: Evaluation and Treatment of Colonic and Anorectal Motility Disorders.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]Related Articles

*Constipation: Evaluation and Treatment of Colonic and Anorectal Motility Disorders.*

Gastrointest Endosc Clin N Am. 2009 Jan;19(1):117-139

Authors: Rao SS

This article focuses on the colonic and anorectal motility disturbances that are associated with chronic constipation and their management. Functional chronic constipation consists of three overlapping subtypes: slow transit constipation, dyssynergic defecation, and irritable bowel syndrome with constipation. The Rome criteria may serve as a useful guide for making a clinical diagnosis of functional constipation. Today, an evidence-based approach can be used to treat patients with chronic constipation. The availability of specific drugs for the treatment of chronic constipation, such as tegaserod and lubiprostone, has enhanced the therapeutic armamentarium for managing these patients. Randomized controlled trials have also established the efficacy of biofeedback therapy in the treatment of dyssynergic defecation.

PMID: 19232284 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

